# Solved: Can't Obtain IP Address For Xbox 360



## MiniMeMilo (Nov 11, 2010)

I've been desperately trying to connect my Xbox 360 to the wireless internet through a gateway on my laptop, but it can't assign it an IP address automatically. When I try manually assigning an address it still won't let me connect to the network. I've read that it might be the DHCP settings but I already have that enabled. If someone can help me I can post any required information you might need to help solve the problem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try bridging the connections on the laptop.

*Bridging two network connections:*


Make sure the secondary connection has DHCP enabled.
Open the Network Connections folder from the Start Menu, Settings.
Select the first connection to be used in the bridge and highlight it by left clicking on it.
Holding the Ctrl key, select the second connection to be used in the bridge by left clicking on it.
Right click on one of the two highlighted connections and select *Bridge Connections*.


----------



## MiniMeMilo (Nov 11, 2010)

This didn't change anything, I didn't really expect it would. The problem is with the connection between the Xbox and the laptop, not the Xbox and the internet. Any other suggestions?

Edit: I think it might have something to do with the fact that the connection is labeled as a public network rather than a home network, but I don't know how or even _if_ I can change this.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, if it's a public network, that will screw things up!

You can change that in the *Network and Sharing Center*. Click on the Public Network link for the connection in question and change it to a Home network.


----------



## MiniMeMilo (Nov 11, 2010)

JohnWill said:


> Click on the Public Network link for the connection in question and change it to a Home network.


I tried this already but it doesn't give me an option to change the network type, it just tells me what I already know. I'll attach a couple images of what I see.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What happens if you turn off the Windows firewall?


----------



## MiniMeMilo (Nov 11, 2010)

Windows Firewall was already disabled when I took those screenshots.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... Not sure what's happening there. It appears you have no physical connection, which may be the issue. Are you sure you have the cable properly connected to the XBOX?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please show the following for connection to the Xbox but no bridge and then again for the bridge ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## MiniMeMilo (Nov 11, 2010)

Update: I've been able to get it connected to the network by setting a static IP for the connection and disabling IPv6, but I can't connect to the DNS properly.

@JohnWill
Yes, the wire is connected properly. You can see this by reading my above statement.

@TerryNet
*Here is the unbridged info:*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Chris>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Chris-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 31:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-6A-07-60-1B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-DC-5C-4D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11 Multiband Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-DC-5C-4D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4117:27ac:86e2:6f8c%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 12, 2010 3:07:21 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, November 15, 2010 3:07:23 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218109093
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-7A-A4-B4-00-17-08-41-B3-3F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-08-41-B3-3F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4852AEAC-49D4-4FAC-ABBC-3673F1B8D126}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #12
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6A07601B-F693-49CA-9A10-04FF9A7CA267}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{17424FCB-0DB5-4479-8021-89038DC13BF3}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9CAA5C72-4159-4688-A2FE-2F464AB8CE6F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 33:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:30f8:ea2:715c:b792(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30f8:ea2:715c:b792%46(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Chris>

*Here is the bridged info:*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Chris>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Chris-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-14-A5-DC-5C-4D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::94b4:29d4:b5c4:9e2d%62(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 12, 2010 3:19:34 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, November 15, 2010 3:19:33 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 1040323749
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-7A-A4-B4-00-17-08-41-B3-3F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 31:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-6A-07-60-1B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-DC-5C-4D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DFD42242-38FB-4333-AF5B-A28278B78419}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #12
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6A07601B-F693-49CA-9A10-04FF9A7CA267}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{17424FCB-0DB5-4479-8021-89038DC13BF3}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 33:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:30f8:ea2:715c:b792(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30f8:ea2:715c:b792%46(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Chris>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm surprised that you were able to create the bridge starting with the static IP on the ethernet, but I won't try to argue with success. The bridge looks good.

Now, what's the DNS issue? What IP, Gateway and DNS does the Xbox get?


----------



## MiniMeMilo (Nov 11, 2010)

Just to clarify, the Xbox won't connect to the network while the 2 connections are bridged.

There is some sort of communication error between the Xbox and the DNS. The problem I'm having is I don't know exactly what to set as the DNS for the Xbox, I've tried a few different addresses but none seem to work. Here are the current settings for the Xbox:
IP Address: 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.0.1

I've tried opening ports on the router, and I've tried bypassing it completely using something called DMZ(I'm not sure exactly what this is, it's new to me).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you are bridging the connections it's as if you have a cable from the Xbox direct to the router. Try ...

IP 192.168.2.200
Mask 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.2.1
DNS 192.168.2.1


----------



## MiniMeMilo (Nov 11, 2010)

That worked like a charm! I didn't know that's what happened when you bridged connections, I thought it was basically the same as ICS. Thanks for the help! Is there any way I can raise your "reputation" or donate to the site?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  Glad we were able to help you. I probably ruined my reputation long ago  but you should find a "Donate" button near the top or bottom of the page. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## mike_needs_help (Nov 15, 2010)

i am having a similar problem. HELP!!!

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfif/all
'ipconfif' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : owner-920c35f67
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-79-C2-9D-0D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin Wireless G Plus MIMO Notebook
Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-DF-10-E8-D9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, November 14, 2010 5:21:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, November 15, 2010 5:21:52 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------

